# Iron Man 3: Der offizielle und fette Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Iron Man 3: Der offizielle und fette Trailer*

					PCGH mal anders: In Marvels "Iron Man 3" steht der ironische wie geniale Industrielle Tony Stark/Iron Man, (Robert Downey Jr.) einem Gegner gegenüber, dessen Macht schier grenzenlos ist. Als dieser Starks Haus, Werkstatt und damit sein ganzes Leben zerstört, macht sich Stark auf die Suche nach dem Verantwortlichen. Kinostart ist Mai 2013.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Iron Man 3: Der offizielle und fette Trailer*


----------



## Spinal (23. Oktober 2012)

Sieht super aus. Auch die Besetzung. Ich freu mich auf den Film


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Oktober 2012)

Iron Man. <3



Seit jeher einer meiner Lieblings-Helden aus dem marvel'schen Comicuniversum. Robert Downey Jr. als Tony Stark ist ausserdem eine Idealbesetzung, sein rotzfrecher, trockener Sarkasmus hat auch schon bei den Avengers klar dominiert. Ist daher schon mal ein Film, bei dem ich 2013 ins Kino gehen werde.


----------



## facehugger (23. Oktober 2012)

Macht Lust auf mehr. Für mich wieder mal ein Pflichtgang

Gruß


----------



## Hideout (23. Oktober 2012)

Sieht ja sehr dramatisch und düster aus, hoffe der Humor kommt nicht zu kurz. Bin mal auf die nächsten Trailer gespannt, wenn noch welche kommen


----------



## Ara (23. Oktober 2012)

Der Trailer sieht ganz gut aus und endlich haben sie den Erzfeind Mandarin auch mal in den Film gelassen.


----------



## joel3214 (23. Oktober 2012)

Bald brauch man keine Schauspieler mehr die soviel Computer


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2012)

Also was die Effkte an geht schaut das schon MEGA FETT AUS aber was mir wichtiger ist ist eine schöne Stroy !


----------



## derP4computer (23. Oktober 2012)

Der wird aufgesogen wie Coke Light.


----------



## r34ln00b (23. Oktober 2012)

schaut nett aus ;D


----------



## XD-User (23. Oktober 2012)

Das wird sowas von episch : o

Iron Man finde ich persönlich eh am besten von den Marvel Helden


----------



## joraku (23. Oktober 2012)

XD-User schrieb:


> Iron Man finde ich persönlich eh am besten von den Marvel Helden




Genau deiner Meinung. Hat auch in Avengers den besten Auftritt, oft auch zusammen mit Thor.


----------



## Bensta (23. Oktober 2012)

XD-User schrieb:


> Das wird sowas von episch : o
> 
> Iron Man finde ich persönlich eh am besten von den Marvel Helden


 
Episch ? Das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## ich558 (23. Oktober 2012)

XD-User schrieb:


> Das wird sowas von episch : o
> 
> Iron Man finde ich persönlich eh am besten von den Marvel Helden


 
Finde ich auch vor allem halt auch durch dessen Darsteller 

Aber mir gefällt es nicht, dass seine schöne Hütte zerstört wird


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. Oktober 2012)

Hoffentlich wird der Dritte Teil besser als der zweite.
Der zweite war zum  .
Alleine der Endkampf viel zu kurz.


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Oktober 2012)

Pflicht!!!!


----------



## marcus_T (23. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch vor allem halt auch durch dessen Darsteller



dessen Karriere schon fast am Boden war zu "Ally McBeals"  Zeiten, nur wer weiß das schon 
habe damals nicht gedacht das Robert noch mal soweit nach oben kommt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. Oktober 2012)

Könnte laut Trailer mal wieder ne Fortsetzung werden die die Vorgänger übertrifft... Aber Trailer sagt noch nocht alles... Siehe The Dark Knight Rises... Trailer Fett.. Film leider nur Gut


----------



## DividedStates (23. Oktober 2012)

Geile Besetzung.
Kingsley als der Manderin. Geile besetzung.

Und OH MY FUCKING GOD... (Spoiler Warnung ist ernst zunehmen.)


Spoiler



War das gerade DER _Iron Patriot_?! (Wer trägt ihn? Norman Osborne? Ist das der erste Hinweise auf die _Dark Avengers_?)
Entweder schüttelt hier kräftig am Die-Zeit-nach-Avengers-Baum oder ich bekomm nen Schlaganfall.

Ich sollte aufhören diese trailer ein halbes Jahr vor dem Film zu sehen.



Epische Musik für einen sehr interessanten Trailer.


----------

